# Repairing a stripped out mirror holder on the XS650



## cathead (Aug 24, 2022)

The aluminum threads were stripped out on the handlebar part of the XS650 so it needed to be dealt with.  The mirror itself is
threaded in M10 x 1.25 and the threads on it were still just fine.  I drilled out the stripped M10 hole and tapped it in M12 x 1.25 .
Next was to make up an adapter tapped in M10 for the mirror and M12 for the handlebar.  I was happy to have purchased a
metric tap and die set.  I have used it several times and it has served me well.  The adapter was made of a short piece of 
aluminum stock and the machining done on the Springfield lathe using a 5C collet.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It was nice to be able to make the repair as to finding another aluminum casting like that would be both difficult and expensive.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 24, 2022)

Could have done the same with a heli coil, but maybe not so cheaply.


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 24, 2022)

IIRC one of my old bikes (I think it was my old XS650) had left hand threads for the mirror on one side and RH on the other.


----------



## great white (Aug 24, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> IIRC one of my old bikes (I think it was my old XS650) had left hand threads for the mirror on one side and RH on the other.


True story. depends on the manufacturer and the model of bike itself. Sometimes, it's even different on the same model from year to year.....

Did you used to ride a Yamaha Venture? I think I recognize the screen name from another web site....


----------



## Flyinfool (Aug 24, 2022)

I do use this screen name on a bunch of different sites.

And yes I was very active on the Venture site.


----------



## great white (Aug 24, 2022)

Flyinfool said:


> I do use this screen name on a bunch of different sites.
> 
> And yes I was very active on the Venture site.


I was on there with an 83 venture  with a full vmax install. Lasted about a year and that was it. Had some “differences” with the site owner and just let my sub expire. Don’t miss it at all.

Still have the bike and its still a monster. You still have to be upright and pointed at a clear horizon when you whack the throttle because its going to get you there at warp 9.

Super fun when the vboost kicks in. I run an ignitech with a programmable output to the vboost servo.

It still makes black snakes whenever you want in any gear under 4th (all throttle, no clutching) and it won’t stop until you’re going stupid fast or you back off.

Its really too much for a full dress touring bike, but its crazy fun to light it up next to a kid on a 600 sport bike and watch his jaw drop as I motor away from them from a dead stop. Rolling is a little bit different story, but from a dig the “Big V” is pretty much King.


----------

